# Topics > Related topics > 3D printing, 3D scanning, 3D archiving >  Fabricating robots by 3D co-printing solids and liquids, MIT Computer Science and Artificial Intelligence Laboratory, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - MIT Computer Science and Artificial Intelligence Laboratory

Printable Hydraulics

Team:

Robert MacCurdy

Daniela Rus

----------


## Airicist

"Printable Hydraulics: A Method for Fabricating Robots by 3D Co-Printing Solids and Liquids"

by Robert MacCurdy, Robert Katzschmann, Youbin Kim and Daniela Rus
2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "MIT can now 3-D print robots made of bots solids and liquids"

by Brian Barrett
April 6, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Printable hydraulic robots

Published on Apr 6, 2016

"First-ever 3-D printed robots made of both solids and liquids"
System from Computer Science and Artificial Intelligence Lab 3-D prints hydraulically-powered robot bodies, with no assembly required.

by Adam Conner-Simons 
April 6, 2016

----------

